# ** THE FOOTBALL THREAD **



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Because this site needs one... Normal car posts end up turning in to debates over how crap Liverpool are, and that Man Utd have no fans from Manchester... ( I agree with both statements ) - sorry Jamman, but your a plastic scouser


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I thought that was a Leeds badge


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Up the imps


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Up the Poppies.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry I thought that was a Leeds badge


No no it was a barcode..


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

damn you Man utd :x

Just needed them to score a goal to get £340 on my Goals Galore accumulator


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Come on ye pars,heading for promotion in a fortnight [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] barring any major cock ups :roll:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

El Classico just about to begin. Brilliant!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I had a 13 team accumulator. 12 teams won, Roma let me down for £800.. :-\ I gave my mate a tip and the [email protected] won £250.

ahh well still in profit for this season 

El Clasico was pretty entertaining.. enjoyed the FA Semi as well... love seeing Man Utd losing


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Why has J. Hernandez of MU got a different name on the back of his shirt?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

newt said:


> Why has J. Hernandez of MU got a different name on the back of his shirt?


It means little pea in Mexican which is the nickname his father gave him.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

CraigW said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > Why has J. Hernandez of MU got a different name on the back of his shirt?
> ...


Thanks, I have only ever heard a commentator use the nickname once.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

GunnerGibson said:


> but your a plastic scouser


His what?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman is about as local as your average norwegian/irish liverpool supporter  the peoples club is where its at coyb


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spurs V Arsenal last night - What a thriller - best match I ve seen this season, even better watching Wenger bitch off at the end like he always does!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

leenx said:


> Spurs V Arsenal last night - What a thriller - best match I ve seen this season, even better watching Wenger bitch off at the end like he always does!! :lol: :lol:


Wenger said two big games in 2 days was to much, i bet he never mentioned this at half time when they were 2 goals up


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Spurs V Arsenal last night - What a thriller - best match I ve seen this season, even better watching Wenger bitch off at the end like he always does!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Haha yes exactly! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Wenger is a sore looser. Anyway, decisive match on tv tonight. Leeds V Reading.
:lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell everyone you know,we,re top of the league n your no


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Messi :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Wembley here we come up The Swans [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Swans v Reading it is then, we are 90 minutes from The Promised Land


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got my tickets today roll on the May 30th  Looks like I have my own thread


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I quite enjoyed our wilderness year in the Championship. Real football, a lack of overacting primadonnas and we didn't have to worry about getting stuffed every week .


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

To be fair wallsend.. you got 100 points... walked it in your promotion season!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Obviously if we hadn't been doing so well it would have been different but it was a fun season.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

We are PREMIER LEAGUE what a day at Wembley yesterday lost my voice singing my heart out, boys and fans done us proud 40,000 plus made the trip up the M4, roll on next season [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Jamo8
It should have been Cardiff. But we have had so many chances we always [email protected]@K it up [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Swansea deserved it - ENJOY IT mate


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats to The Swans well deserved and as for Cardiff sacking Dave Jones on the same day very classy (NOT)


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

ttjay said:


> Hey Jamo8
> It should have been Cardiff. But we have had so many chances we always [email protected]@K it up [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Swansea deserved it - ENJOY IT mate


Cheers Jay hell of a season looks like Cardiff are going into meltdown mate, got my season ticket a couple of weeks back Man Utd home sounds good for an opener


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

jamman said:


> Congrats to The Swans well deserved and as for Cardiff sacking Dave Jones on the same day very classy (NOT)


Thanks jamman we played some great football this year though it was squeaky bum time when Reading scored two goals in seven minutes  As for Cardiff sacking Dave Jones on the same day coming from a Swansea Jack it made the day even sweeter, agree though timing was a little off :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

It should have been Leeds... damm injuries.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

put my tangerine shirt away today

back to the champions league to be honest some better football there

if holloway hadnt let the players go living the premier footballers life style [mid season] in the clubsin blackpool we would have stayed up

the thing that hurts is wolves and wigan propped premier league up all season then we draw man utd for the last match if we hadnt got them would have stayed up

im still loyal to the tangerine dream

wife could not understand why i did not want my tea that sunday she worked on the principle the leather from the football would have made a nice handbag


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> put my tangerine shirt away today
> 
> back to the champions league to be honest some better football there
> 
> ...


Gutted for you mate I have enjoyed watching Blackpool this season, I was hoping Wolves/Wigan would be relegated Mc Carthy is a tosser and you know the history with Martinez and Swansea. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Jamo8 said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > put my tangerine shirt away today
> ...


thats what got me with mccarthy he said on i/v what was all the fuss about

holloway just shrugged his shoulders he is as daft as a brush tho really popular with the fans


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just watching the England match, if they are our best 11 players available, i fear the worst


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

england love to make it very difficult for themselves... cracking Young goal but about it, as far as performance goes!


----------

